# Plank paneling



## ODDBALLS (Jul 27, 2007)

Has anyone ever put plank paneling on a ceiling?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Do you mean something like beadboard?


----------



## shed-n-deck (Sep 25, 2007)

Wainscoting? Or just planks butted up to one another?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

?:blink:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Carsiding?


----------



## ODDBALLS (Jul 27, 2007)

I thought that might happen. I do apologize, was late and just wanted question out there. I have a customer thought bought a bunch of this stuff from HD/Lowes. I'll try my best to describe. Already went to there website and they have  to try to link/post. The tag says
TRIM & SAVE
ECONOMY
Plank Paneling
Solid Pine
Narrow V-Groove

Then just bullet selling points. The installation instruction are on the back. It says this stuff can be vertical/horizontal/diagonal. It can be nailed or glued. It is basically T&G 8'L X 3 9/16"W X 3/8D. They want a "rustic cabin look" to their house. I thought it would be OK for ceiling. It doesn't weight much. I would nail and glue it on the truss'. Sorry that I do not know the specific name/style of paneling. As always, thanks to everyone for your replies and help.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

You really need a backer for that. I always run 1/2" plywood behind that stuff when i put it on walls


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Sounds like some kind of cheap car siding. You can blind nail it by toe nailing right at the base of the tongue. Then the groove of the next piece hides the nails. Stagger your butt joints and it'll look a lot nicer. I scarp the butts to make it look cleaner.:thumbsup:


----------



## shed-n-deck (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't know if you'd be able to get away with putting it directly to the trusses. It seems to me that drywall would be required. 

I have used similar products, only what I used was a bit thinner, and looked like wainscoting. It was on a porch ceiling, so initially I didn't think I would need to use anything behind it. A problem that I discovered with this was that the wood had a good number of knot holes, and this job was in Missouri, where carpenter bees are abundant....So I put plywood up before I attached the panels.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I think it will work fine directly on trusses. I wouldn't glue it, just blind nail. If someone wants to take it down later, glue would make it tough. The nails will hold fine.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry, I assumed it was existing with drywall in place. (ass-u-me,again) I'd *NEVER* use 3/8 car siding for ceiling without drywall, unless its a screened porch. I'm sure that violates _any_ code requirement, as well as common sense. Drywall doesn't have to be finished just tape and bed.


----------



## shed-n-deck (Sep 25, 2007)

send_it_all said:


> I think it will work fine directly on trusses. I wouldn't glue it, just blind nail. If someone wants to take it down later, glue would make it tough. The nails will hold fine.


Would be a firebox unless there was some drywall there to slow a fire down. I don't know, maybe it's not an issue, I never knew much about drywall codes. Plus, any knotholes would allow blown in insulation to fall through, if blown insulation is what you are going with.


----------

